# Question about ProVap 110



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

psm1212 said:


> While I have seen how the OA virtually explodes into the box, it would seem to me that a more effective application would be from the top. An application from the top (maybe using a shim of some kind?) would allow all of the OA blown into the box to settle from the top to the bottom of the hive, sticking on the comb and bees all of the way down.


I treat mine from the back by drilling a hole in the bottom of the deep, if you drill in the top of the top deep or use a shim the vapor comes out the top. If you do it at the bottom of the deep the vapor seems to come out the top and bottom about equally, I only have done mine in cold weather, this may or may not be the case if you are doing it in warmer weather and the bees are fanning. also the provap does kill mites better than the wand and jb700 as I have used them all and is far faster contrary to some of the speculation in other threads.


----------



## fatshark (Jun 17, 2009)

Works just as well either way. Most of my hives have a hole in the sidewall of the floor and the OA goes up. For poly hives I usually do exactly what you suggest, use a shim (eke) with a hole, and the stuff goes from top to bottom. I see no difference in efficacy - mite body count - or speed with which the OA gas starts leaking out of the corner of the hive furthest from the point of entry.

The one thing that does stop it working is what you suggest, squirting the gas directly onto a flat surface like a frame. My floors have a 20mm rim which allows free access to all points.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I have heard arguments both pro and con about using it at the top or bottom. I decided to split the difference and drilled the hole at the bottom of the top brood box, roughly in the middle of the hives. I am not sure if it is a good idea or bad yet since it probably shoots the vapor right into the cluster. I have not noticed any side effects such as bee deaths yet. I do see plenty of leakage from the top and the bottom of the hive so I know that every square inch of the hive is being treated.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

how do i figure out the dose for larger hives?
If im treating a hive thats 3 deeps tall as opposed to a 4 over 4 nuc?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

Aran

On triple deep hives my top box is honey in the fall. Slide piece of plywood under it and use 2 grams as normal 2 box hive. Nucs use no more than a gram.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

aran said:


> how do i figure out the dose for larger hives?
> If im treating a hive thats 3 deeps tall as opposed to a 4 over 4 nuc?
> .


Always one gram per brood chamber except for nucs where it’s a 1/2 gram. I find it easier to think of a gram as 1/4 teaspoon as it is extremely close to it. The small difference doesn’t matter.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

thanks lads. Im gonna give my new provap its first run today!


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Ian appears to be applying 2 grams to a single deep during minimal brooding. My understanding is that there is no harm to the bees/queen and very good mite control.

http://www.stepplerfarms.com/StepplerHoney.html


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

mgolden said:


> Ian appears to be applying 2 grams to a single deep during minimal brooding. My understanding is that there is no harm to the bees/queen and very good mite controll


I THINK (if in fact it is 2 grams in a single deep) that he MAY be doing so because he’s not sealing the hive. The recommended dose is ONE gram per brood chamber with a sealed hive.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

snl said:


> I THINK (if in fact it is 2 grams in a single deep) that he MAY be doing so because he’s not sealing the hive. The recommended dose is ONE gram per brood chamber with a sealed hive.


Link didn't work overly well. Need to click on October 2017 to see the OAV video. Pretty sure on the 2 grams to single deep, however, provap 110 nozzle is inserted in the narrowed entrance and there is some vapor escaping.

????Single deep is not getting full 2 grams but more than 1 gram.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Our recommendations up here is 2 grams per wintered colony


----------

